# american errors



## akihabro (Aug 12, 2003)

umm i liked the maximas when they were made in japan. but anyway check the clearance between ur hood and front fender near the front headlights. doesn't match up does it? dont u love american quailty control. (when u work at a dealership u find things to not like about the cars)


----------



## Newcar (Mar 2, 2004)

U are damn right 100%....


----------



## NISMOTUNIN (Feb 10, 2004)

when did they stop makeing them in japan?? and started to make them here?? which GEN??


----------



## 04BLKMAXSE (Jun 21, 2004)

Damn I knew it....I think mine was put together on Monday.


----------



## Gixxer (Oct 9, 2004)

Check your VIN.

1=USA
2=Canada
3=Mexico
J=Japan


----------

